# Errore installazione ati-driver

## lele_dj

Salve a tutti

ho un problema nell'installazione dei driver ati .... ecco la parte finale del log 

 *Quote:*   

> !!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.32.5 failed.
> 
> Call stack:
> 
>   ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile
> ...

 

ho provato a cercare in rete qualche soluzione al problema ma ho trovato solo pagine in tedesco o comunque straniere   :Sad:  ...magari per un'utente esperto potrebbe essere un errore banale ma purtroppo sono un novizio di linux e non so come procedere ...

ringrazio in anticipò chi sarà in grado di aiutarmi a superare questo problema 

Lele

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi sa che serve qualche riga in più....

inoltre personalmente ti consiglierei di smascherare la versione in testing. non credo che quella vada bene con il kernel .20 e xorg 7.2

----------

## CICaesar

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> inoltre personalmente ti consiglierei di smascherare la versione in testing. non credo che quella vada bene con il kernel .20 e xorg 7.2

 

vero, vedi http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Fglrx

----------

## lele_dj

Dunque, per il fatto di smaskerare la versione in testing, io lo farei anche ... ma come ho già detto sono un novello di gentoo e linux in generale a dire la verità ... quindi ci stò sbattendo parecchio la testa per capirci qualcosa ..... cerco di apprendere mano a mano che mi si presentano i problemi .... questo mi sembra un buon motivo per vedermi le guide che riguardano i mascked package ... avevo già dato una sbirciata a quella parte della documentazione ma non avevo approfondito

comunque...

ecco il Log quasi completo

 *Quote:*   

>  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.32.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3475: error: storage class specified for parameter 'drm_agp_t'
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.32.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3486: error: storage class specified for parameter 'firegl_agp_bridge'
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.32.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3486: error: parameter 'firegl_agp_bridge' is initialized
> ...

 Last edited by lele_dj on Wed May 09, 2007 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

allora... sti sto sta l'accento non ci va.

Poi, esegui questo:

```

# mkdir /etc/portage

# echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

poi, fossi in te farei un giro sulle guide.

ciao

luigi

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

> Dunque, per il fatto di smaskerare la versione in testing, io lo farei anche ... ma come ho già detto sono un novello di gentoo e linux in generale a dire la verità ... quindi ci stò sbattendo parecchio la testa per capirci qualcosa ..... cerco di apprendere mano a mano che mi si presentano i problemi .... questo mi sembra un buon motivo per vedermi le guide che riguardano i mascked package ... avevo già dato una sbirciata a quella parte della documentazione ma non avevo approfondito
> 
> comunque...
> 
> ecco il Log completo
> ...

 

----------

## lele_dj

EDITLast edited by lele_dj on Wed May 09, 2007 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

edita il post e cancella quel log disumano  :Very Happy:  (mantieni qualche riga prima della fine)

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

@comio: i driver ati non sono hard masked.

per mettere l'ultima versione dei driver ati devi editare il file /etc/portage/package.keywords ed inserire il nome del pacchetto in uno di questi modi:

```
x11-drivers/ati-drivers

=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5

>=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5-versione
```

dipende da quello che vuoi fare, io per iniziare ti consiglierei il secondo metodo che è il più safe ma anche quello più complesso da mantenere in futuro, smascheri pacchetto e versione, con gli altri smascheri tutte le versioni di quel pacchetto.

PS: non avevo visto il numero dei post da te fatti, benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## lele_dj

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> @comio: i driver ati non sono hard masked.
> 
> per mettere l'ultima versione dei driver ati devi editare il file /etc/portage/package.keywords ed inserire il nome del pacchetto in uno di questi modi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie mille Ic3M4n 

in effetti come mi ha suggerito comio non funziona e stavo facendo proprio come hai detto tu .... seguendo questa guida: http://www.gentoo.it/tips/prontuario.html

ora provo   :Wink: 

----------

## lele_dj

Niente da fare ...  :( 

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5 to /
> 
>  * ati-driver-installer-8.35.5-x86.x86_64.run MD5 ;-) ...                           [ ok ] * ati-driver-installer-8.35.5-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 ;-) ...                        [ ok ] * ati-driver-installer-8.35.5-x86.x86_64.run SHA1 ;-) ...                          [ ok ] * ati-driver-installer-8.35.5-x86.x86_64.run SHA256 ;-) ...                        [ ok ] * ati-driver-installer-8.35.5-x86.x86_64.run size ;-) ...                          [ ok ] * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                [ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                               [ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                              [ ok ] * checking ati-driver-installer-8.35.5-x86.x86_64.run ;-) ...                      [ ok ] * Determining the location of the kernel source code
> 
>  * Found kernel source directory:
> ...

 

che dite ... ci devo rinunciare?

----------

## falko

Dopo essere passato da xorg 7.1 a 7.2 ho tuo stesso problema. Volevo riemergere i driver perchè ho dei piccoli problemi e soprattutto non sono mai riuscito a far funzionare l'accellerazione grafica.Tuttavia non avendo a disposizione una connessione a banda larga in questo momento proverò a scaricare le versioni mascherate lunedì, quindi ti farò sapere se sono riuscito a risolvere il problema.

cia

----------

## makaveli87

Problema simile.

A differenza loro però io non posso smascherare pacchetti in testing...

Avendo una Radeon 8500 posso usare fino al 8.28.8.

PS:

I driver open funzionano ma volevo usare i closed per poter sfruttare l'uscita s-video

----------

## xveilsidex

quell'errore mi è capitato con il passaggio da xorg 7.1 a 7.2 e i driver stabili 8.32.5  ho dovuto smaschera i driver 8.35.5  

p.s. ho un ati su laptop x1400

----------

## falko

Stesso identico problema con i driver 8.35.5

```

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module fglrx.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'paravirt_ops'

make[2]: *** [__modpost] Error 1

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r6'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4078:   Called src_compile

  ati-drivers-8.35.5.ebuild, line 173:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.20-gentoo-r6 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

